# Ice Maker Troubles



## LtsPlaTens (Jun 24, 2005)

The ice that the ice maker is putting out keeps getting smaller and smaller. I also live in an area that has alot of minerals in the drinking water. What can I do to increase the size of the ice ?


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I would start with replacing the filter. If you don't have one, you should think about installing one.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

LtsPlaTens said:


> The ice that the ice maker is putting out keeps getting smaller and smaller. I also live in an area that has alot of minerals in the drinking water. What can I do to increase the size of the ice ?


Hi,

No make, model# approx age mentioned.

Poor/low water pressure will effect the size of cubes. Possible a tired filter ( if used ), clogged/cloging shut off valve ( esp the self piercing style ) or fill valve.

Most/many icemakers will fill for approx 6-8 seconds which is approx 130 to 150 cc ( 4.5 to 5.0 oz ). 

jeff.


----------

